# Wireman Vs Lineman



## VrightYay08 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey Beloveds, I'd like to know which one(1) is better as far as safey, job security, & pay wage? I have my application printed out, but I don't know which to choose. Hopefully y'all can help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

VrightYay08 said:


> Hey Beloveds, I'd like to know which one(1) is better as far as safey, job security, & pay wage? I have my application printed out, but I don't know which to choose. Hopefully y'all can help. Thanks in advance.




Well , for one , Inside Wiremen means just that . More often than not , you are inside ... Our Lineman Bro's are more often Outside .





Pete


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Lost me when you called us 'beloveds'. :laughing:

If you enjoy being outside in all temperatures and all weather, I think the lineman is the more recession-proof job. I did that for a short spell in my 20's. Screw that now.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

generally on the construction side, inside wireman have everything after the meter. Lineman have everything up to the meter.

as a wireman you will see power distribution and utilization throughout a building or campus, telecommunications, fire alarm, life safety systems, motor controls, and everything else that has electricity running through it inside and a lot of times outside the building.


As a lineman you will see overhead and underground distribution, transmission, and secondary work. Much higher voltage on the line stuff, up to 500,000 volts. You will build poles, towers, manholes, vaults, substations, and generation plants. Generally you will be paid more as well.

Also don't let anyone tell you those stump jumpers are dumb. It's just different work. I know a lot of lineman that can't wire a 3 way switch, but I know more wireman that can't hook up a three phase bank.


----------



## VrightYay08 (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you kindly!


----------



## Bogart (Jul 20, 2015)

I have been an Inside wireman since I left the Navy in 93. I have worked outside many of times in a bucket, just avoiding the High Voltage side of things...

As for being a Lineman, well I do not know too much about their job and what it entails...All I do know is I have watched, on more than one occasion, them doing their job...and by them doing their job was putting on the flash hood, hard hat, face shield and hearing protection and watching them throw a replacement fuse into a 13.2KV line from 10 ft away using a hot stick....

Yeah...The can keep that job...I enjoy keeping what hearing I have left and I also enjoy not having to replace my underwear on a weekly basis


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The money is a little better but, you are, most of the time outdoors and the work is more like construction work.
If you take the job, make sure you can retire by 50 and change careers. You just don't see many old lineman.


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

pete87 said:


> Well , for one , Inside Wiremen means just that . More often than not , you are inside ... Our Lineman Bro's are more often Outside .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

If you go for Lineman try to get on with an electric company asap. Much of the new install and repair is being done by subcontractors. The work is more repetitive, faster-paced, involves a lot of travel and pays less. But you might have to do this for a few years to get your foot in the door but try not to get stuck there.


----------

